# Anyone have feedback on Colorado mountains ??



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

My wife and I are planning a trip to Colorado for January . I was curious to get some advice as too what mountain would be a good mountain to go to for us . Keep in mind we have only snowboarded about 4 times , and just recently purchased all of our snowboarding gear. So what we are basically looking for is a few thoughts or tips you may have as to what mountain would best suit us. We obviously dont want to go to a mountain that is over our heads skill wise. Looking for a place particularly with really good , long beginner slopes that wont kill us . Any and all feedback would be totally appreciated. Thanks so much everyone !!!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Breckenridge

Lots of people but they have the most noob terrain around


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Keystone just go ride School Marm and the whole frontside you'll be happy. Breck is where the man beasts play.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm, I'd recommend Copper Mountain. The whole Union Creek side is all beginner terrain and the terrain is naturally divided in such a way that people of higher skill levels won't be riding there. 400 plus acres or so there for you to enjoy. 

Besides for the other rec's here, I'd say hit one of the destination spots if you got the cash. Aspen, Steamboat, Crested Butte, Telluride. They all have plenty of beginner terrain and crowds and such are much less at those than at the Front Range areas.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Killclimbz is definitely correct. I would recommend Telluride a little over Copper for the beginner terrain due to the fall lines and crowds on their beginner but these would def. be the best two mountains to hit up for long green run.


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Hmmm, I'd recommend Copper Mountain. The whole Union Creek side is all beginner terrain and the terrain is naturally divided in such a way that people of higher skill levels won't be riding there. 400 plus acres or so there for you to enjoy.


i will second that


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If you have been snowboarding 4 times, then stop acting like a noob. You will never get better if you don't push yourself. Just go to a mountain and start riding. You'll figure it out.


Bostonshayne76 said:


> My wife and I are planning a trip to Colorado for January . I was curious to get some advice as too what mountain would be a good mountain to go to for us . Keep in mind we have only snowboarded about 4 times , and just recently purchased all of our snowboarding gear. So what we are basically looking for is a few thoughts or tips you may have as to what mountain would best suit us. We obviously dont want to go to a mountain that is over our heads skill wise. Looking for a place particularly with really good , long beginner slopes that wont kill us . Any and all feedback would be totally appreciated. Thanks so much everyone !!!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> If you have been snowboarding 4 times, then stop acting like a noob. You will never get better if you don't push yourself. Just go to a mountain and start riding. You'll figure it out.


If it was 4 times spread out over years, he's going to still be a noob dood


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

One word .......Snowmass.

Lots of wide uncrowded beginner runs. Tons of blues too. Never crowded. No Front Range traffic to speak of except maybe me. I can recommend instructors out there too. Easy to get around and there's inexpensive lodging available if you know where to look.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I will disagree? He just needs to make his time count. He should have been going down black runs on his 2nd trip out.... even if to side-slip the edge of the run.

4 trips is plenty of time to become an intermediate rider...especially on groomed stuff.


Milo303 said:


> If it was 4 times spread out over years, he's going to still be a noob dood


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> I will disagree? He just needs to make his time count. He should have been going down black runs on his 2nd trip out.... even if to side-slip the edge of the run.
> 
> 4 trips is plenty of time to become an intermediate rider...especially on groomed stuff.


depends how old, athletic, and a bunch of other things this guy is. maybe he's trying to learn properly and turn on easy stuff before progressing and turning on bigger stuff... you know, kinda just like you're supposed to progress, get something down before you go bigger


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I will disagree? He just needs to make his time count. He should have been going down black runs on his 2nd trip out.... even if to side-slip the edge of the run.
> 
> 4 trips is plenty of time to become an intermediate rider...especially on groomed stuff.


Wait, is that someone on this board recommending that someone who isn't sure they can handle the terrain basically ride their heel edge down a black trail?

I was under the distinct impression that was one of the number one things people hated.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Better to piss people off than to seriously injure yourself, I think that was ok advice.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Isn't it better to not go on something you can't handle?

I'm not saying don't push yourself. I'm saying know what you're doing before dropping in on an expert trail.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

sangsters said:


> Isn't it better to not go on something you can't handle?
> 
> I'm not saying don't push yourself. I'm saying know what you're doing before dropping in on an expert trail.


I agree. 

I had an older lady (45ish) from Texas in one of my classes last season. She claimed she had been snowboarding for 5 years. Once on the hill I found out all she could do was heelside sideslip and heelside traverse(falling leaf). That's not snowboarding by any means (of course I didn't tell her that). 

I had 2.5 hours to work with her and 5 other students who could link turns. On the last run of the class, I finally got her to understand the concept of not switching the lead foot and to do a toe-side turn instead. She made linked turns the rest of the way down. Breaking a 5-year habit was hard work. Deliberately getting over-terrained isn't a good thing.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I read that couple days ago and face palmed and wondered if anyone else would call him out.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Better to piss people off than to seriously injure yourself, I think that was ok advice.


There aren't many easier ways to do both then to overterrain ones self. The thing about over terraining is not only do you learn bad habits but your risk of serious injury or death is greatly increased. Progression is about steps. There a more people that get carted off the hill because they are not mindful of the terrain and their abilities. 

What is being discussed is different then say an experienced rider getting into some gnar and not having a clean line down and having no choice but to traverse on one edge down to a safer section.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

New stuff on old terrain then go to new terrain with old stuff. If the basics are solid, no need to revert when moving it up a notch. The unexpected does happen sometimes though.

Trail maps and trail signs can prevent getting over-terrained.

Most people on the hill over-estimate their ability.

Each ski resort has its own difficulty rating.


Just say'n


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

over-terrained?? I have never heard this term before, can someone explain?

Bostonshayne76, like killclimbz says, Copper is your best bet. Being that the mountain is divided by skill, you won't have to worry about going on a run that's above your abilities. Breck is notorious for having different skill level runs intersecting with each other, which is kind of a pain in the arse. Other good thing about Copper is you're kind of in between everything, so you're only a short drive away from other towns/resorts.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JRosco said:


> over-terrained?? I have never heard this term before, can someone explain?


Getting over your head on the mountain and getting on terrain that you can't handle.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Getting over your head on the mountain and getting on terrain that you can't handle.


ah, thanks, I kidn of figured it was something like that.


----------



## riccweee (Jan 6, 2008)

Not trying to Hijack the thread, But I will most likely be heading to Wolf Creek This Late January, Anyone have any experience with this mountain/resort?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just search wolf creek or pagosa springs.... there are a few posts on here about it. 

I go there 4-5 weeks a year and love it. You will definitely have some deep pow in late January.


----------



## riccweee (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn dude,I just checked out some videos on Youtube, Shit looks SIIIIIIICKK! can't wait!


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

riccweee said:


> Not trying to Hijack the thread, But I will most likely be heading to Wolf Creek This Late January, Anyone have any experience with this mountain/resort?


I went there last year for the first time and loved it. No crowds and lots of snow. Head back to the Alberta lift. It hadn't snowed in a couple days when I first got there but I was still able to find plenty of untouched pow off this lift. Then on my last day I woke up to about 14 inches of fresh snow.


----------



## riccweee (Jan 6, 2008)

Tmoney said:


> I went there last year for the first time and loved it. No crowds and lots of snow. Head back to the Alberta lift. It hadn't snowed in a couple days when I first got there but I was still able to find plenty of untouched pow off this lift. Then on my last day I woke up to about 14 inches of fresh snow.


Sick man! I'm going with a homie who grew up around there so I am putting full faith on him finding all the sweet spots over there!


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

riccweee said:


> Not trying to Hijack the thread, But I will most likely be heading to Wolf Creek This Late January, Anyone have any experience with this mountain/resort?


It's Colorado's best kept secret! lol They have 80" base before anything in Summit County get 25", and the terrain is awesome!
The best place to stay is in South Fork, if you stay in Pagosa Springs, you run the risk of the HWY being shut down if a storm moves in and not being able to get to the slopes.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

riccweee said:


> Sick man! I'm going with a homie who grew up around there so I am putting full faith on him finding all the sweet spots over there!


They're not hard to find, the whole mountain is rad!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> I will disagree? He just needs to make his time count. He should have been going down black runs on his 2nd trip out.... even if to side-slip the edge of the run.
> 
> 4 trips is plenty of time to become an intermediate rider...especially on groomed stuff.


You are such a tool. All this coming from a guy that has only been snowboarding 6 days and thinks he is some type of authority.


----------

